# 요지음



## kimchiyeoja

What is the meaning of 요지음?

i.e. 요지음 어떻게 지나느냐?

감사합니다!!


----------



## HanDong

hello~

요지음 is wrong. 요즘 is correct. 요즘 means nowadays or these days. 

 And instead of "~느냐, 냐", "요즘 어떻게 지내?" is more friendly. "~느냐" is old style. 

요즘 어떻게 지내? = How are you doing nowadays, these days.


----------



## kimchiyeoja

HanDong said:


> hello~
> 
> 요지음 is wrong. 요즘 is correct. 요즘 means nowadays or these days.
> 
> And instead of "~느냐, 냐", "요즘 어떻게 지내?" is more friendly. "~느냐" is old style.
> 
> 요즘 어떻게 지내? = How are you doing nowadays, these days.



LOL thanks... i was actually deciphering one of my harabojis texts... that explains why its old style.


----------



## aussieian

요즘 한국 공부해요!

In this context, how should I write "Korean language"  (These days, I am studying Korean)!

감사합니아!


----------



## rumistar

aussieian said:


> 요즘 *한국(☞한국어)* 공부해요!



감사합니다.


----------

